# House on 6 Acres SE Nebraska



## LomahAcres (Jan 21, 2007)

We're moving! So the house needs to be sold. Updated 1920's home, 2,700 SF, 4 bedrooms, 2 3/4 bath, attached 2 car garage, unfinished basement. 3 barns + out buildings, all on 6 acres. $250,000

Please check out Our Web Site for more details and pictures!

Please pm me, or E-mail Us if you have any questions or would like to schedule a showing.
Thank you!


----------



## BAmaBubba (May 10, 2007)

Oh man, I would absolutely love to have your place!!!! Too bad it's not in north Alabama


----------



## lettermom (Apr 4, 2008)

aww!! i WISH WE COULD BUY IT!! we are near Beatrice Nebraska with 8 of is in a 2 bedroom because dh is out of work!


----------



## LomahAcres (Jan 21, 2007)

Yup, would be perfect for you. 

4 bed, 2.75 bath nice and roomy. Grass is all coming in the pastures, plenty of room for goats, maybe even a cow. 2 good sized barns plus corn crib, one with a work shop area and electric. Storage shed & older chicken coop (our kids use it as a playhouse). Started green house (frame only) 10 x 20' with electric. Established wind brake and shade trees. Do I sound too much like a salesmen?


----------

